# Angry ARP on the I-5 bridge Van/Port



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I ride the interstate 5 bridge between Vancouver and Portland a lot. There are often northbound folks on teh southbound mup, and I always ask if they know there is also a northbound option. I didn't know about it the first few times I rode north, but someone told me, and now I use the northbound span when riding north.

This morning Team Specialized was coming at me as I went south. I pulled in amongst the girders and called out as they went past that there is a north bound path. One of the 4 cranks up his whiny voice and tells me to "awe, get over it!"...Excuse me? So you know you're going the wrong way? And you have anger issues? And everyone else who is going the right way can just GTF out of your way?

Nice.


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

This is when you stop just barely off to the side and have "bike troubles". I read about this idea on another thread here and I think it works pretty well. BTW is there a good website/map/whatever with clear directions for getting to the i5 or i205 bridges? All I could find so far is just stuff that says "yes, there are bike/ped bridges on i5 and 205" but that was basically it.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

This has the actual paths marked out in pretty high res.

It's a good tool, also.

http://tripplanner.bycycle.org/regions/portlandor


----------



## Willster (Mar 30, 2009)

I also found zooming in on it in Google Earth pretty useful once you have the general idea from the regular maps.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I ride that bridge at least once a week. I despise going on the North bound side. Even though it's only an inch narrower, there's just something about it that I don't like, nor do I feel comfortable riding it. 
When on the S.bound side and there are cyclist coming South. I make sure *I* stop and let them pass, as I know I'm in the wrong.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Agreed, the North bound is not as friendly.*



maximum7 said:


> I ride that bridge at least once a week. I despise going on the North bound side. Even though it's only an inch narrower, there's just something about it that I don't like, nor do I feel comfortable riding it.
> When on the S.bound side and there are cyclist coming South. I make sure *I* stop and let them pass, as I know I'm in the wrong.


It seems like a pretty small sacrifice to endure the skinny lane for a half mile in favor of the greater good. It's not a huge deal for me to slow down to get around someone coming the wrong way. It happens at least every other crossing. I was peeved at the personal attack.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> It happens at least every other crossing.


Less than that for me, but I understand. 



> I was peeved at the personal attack.


If I was there, I would have caught them and beat them up for you! :wink:


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks Chris*



maximum7 said:


> Less than that for me, but I understand.
> 
> 
> If I was there, I would have caught them and beat them up for you! :wink:


Now I feel beter.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just being neighborly...LOL


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

brujenn said:


> I ride the interstate 5 bridge between Vancouver and Portland a lot. There are often northbound folks on teh southbound mup, and I always ask if they know there is also a northbound option. I didn't know about it the first few times I rode north, but someone told me, and now I use the northbound span when riding north.


Vancouver is interested in making the paths directional. Portland? Not so much. Methinks that Van City gets the bulk of the complaints about mishaps caused by two way traffic on the west side (southbound) of the bridge. For P-town, it's out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

It happened again today, around noon. Not a problem. the wrong way go-er pulled into the girders, like it usually happens.

Seems like they could do it with roughly 4 signs. With the way bike signs have grown like weeds in the 'couve lately, it shouldn't be a big deal. I know we had a grant to put up the new signs, but there's gotta be a couple grand laying around somewhere.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

brujenn said:


> It happened again today, around noon. Not a problem. the wrong way go-er pulled into the girders, like it usually happens.
> 
> Seems like they could do it with roughly 4 signs. With the way bike signs have grown like weeds in the 'couve lately, it shouldn't be a big deal. I know we had a grant to put up the new signs, but there's gotta be a couple grand laying around somewhere.


I don't think that Vancouver can do anything without Portland's cooperation.

FWIW, I have ridden the northbound path on more than a few occasions pulling a full sized Burley trailer and never once bumped any of the protruding bridge elements.


----------



## cyclingbrian (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I ride between Vanc and PDX via I205 bridge and I-5 bridge and did not know a north bound option existed on the I5 bridge. How to do you get to this when coming off the marine dr. bike path?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

cyclingbrian said:


> Interesting stuff. I ride between Vanc and PDX via I205 bridge and I-5 bridge and did not know a north bound option existed on the I5 bridge. How to do you get to this when coming off the marine dr. bike path?


It's the same from Marine Dr. to the south end of the bridge. Where the sidewalk comes to a "T", just before you would go under I-5 to get to the southbound path, you go left instead of right.

You get off the bridge by Joe's Crab Shack on Columbia Way.


----------

